# NEW for the Upcoming Pegasus: 3 items from ParaGrafix



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I've finalized all 3 (yes, 3) new items for the upcoming Pegasus - 2 photoetch sets and decals. I broke it up into 3 items so that you can do as much or as little modification to the kit as you'd like.

The two photoetch sets add through-deck carrier flight bays and exterior details, while the registry decals provide all of the names on the exterior photoetch set (which they are sized to match).


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

I'm a little surprised no one has responded to this thread, maybe no one but me is looking forward to the Pegasus (and related products).
Anyway, thanks for making these. I'll probably get the P.E. with the exterior detail and the decals. There is no way I'm drilling all those little holes for the launch tubes.
Oh man, I can't wait. Just a few more weeks.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Don't worry already ordered If your going to light it you are going to need the bay etch at least seeing that the kit is not open in the bays from one end to the other.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

cylon75 said:


> ...If your going to light it you are going to need the bay etch at least seeing that the kit is not open in the bays from one end to the other.


The landing bays are not open from one end to the other? Really?

The Moebius Galactica bays were open from end to end, why wouldn't the Pegasus bays be the same way? Do you have a website or images to support this?
While it does not show the underside of the bays, these images of the sprues from a test shot does not show any indication of anything other than an open bay.
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.364923180266467.86232.356160371142748&type=1
Any evidence you have to the contrary would be welcome.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> ...Do you have a website or images to support this?...


I have a test shot of the kit and assurances from Frank that there won't be any changes to the landing bays. Will that suffice?


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

There is some confusion here, due to the "varied" usage of the English language.:tongue:

When I think of an "open" landing bay, it's one where if a light is placed at the front of the landing pod, I can see that light coming out the back, because there is no obstruction in the landing bay to block that light. Is this not the case?
What do you mean by an open landing bay?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> There is some confusion here, due to the "varied" usage of the English language.:tongue:
> 
> When I think of an "open" landing bay, it's one where if a light is placed at the front of the landing pod, I can see that light coming out the back, because there is no obstruction in the landing bay to block that light. Is this not the case?
> What do you mean by an open landing bay?


Looking back on the posts, I think everyone agrees that an open landing bay is one that is open from end to end - what I referred to as "through deck" in the OP.

The "confusion" comes from the kit's bays NOT being open - there are bulkheads at either end of all 4 bays.

Open / through-deck bay (my etch replicates the detail at the ends, but there are no visible light sources or access hatchways in the "real" bays, so I added some):


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> The landing bays are not open from one end to the other? Really?
> 
> The Moebius Galactica bays were open from end to end, why wouldn't the Pegasus bays be the same way? Do you have a website or images to support this?
> While it does not show the underside of the bays, these images of the sprues from a test shot does not show any indication of anything other than an open bay.
> ...


His new link to the kit shows it nice ,you can see what it comes like and what his pieces do.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...653.1073741825.158211924213261&type=1&theater


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

You beat me to posting those photos here


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I just setup two galleries on my site with the pictures I'd posted on Facebook for those people who don't/won't go onto Facebook:


Exterior Photoetch Set

Landing Bay Photoetch Set


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

excellent work paul, look forward to ordering these


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Superb job, as always, Paul! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## Splatcat (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks very cool.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thank you!

I've just posted the instructions for all three:

Landing Bay Instructions
Exterior Instructions
Registry Decal Instructions


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Raw materials for all three sets are in stock and (after gobs of packaging ) they'll be ready to ship by Tuesday at the latest. So ... they'll be on the shelves of your favorite retailer by the time the kit is available.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

All Pegasus items are in stock and ready to ship! (I'm not sure on the timing of the kit - according to Moebius' last posting, it is due this week.)

Landing Bay Photoetch: http://www.paragrafix.biz/product_detail.asp?PPartNum=PGX168

Exterior Photoetch: http://www.paragrafix.biz/product_detail.asp?PPartNum=PGX170

Registry Decals: http://www.paragrafix.biz/product_detail.asp?PPartNum=PGX171


----------

